# Best Road Bed?



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Whats the best and easiest road bed system out there? I'm building in N scale and need it to last a while.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

i used woodland scenics foam road bed for my n scale layout it was easy to put down and did not have to cut to make turns. never tried cork so I can't say about that. now I use kato unitrack with the road bed attached.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Roadbed options H.O.*

I had good luck with cork. It has held up excellent through the years. The only issue I have with it, is the sound reverberation of it and the base plywood. The sound of the train rolling is slightly amplified. The road bed was anchored down with contact cement using the center line as a guide. I omited the road bed in the yard;:smokin:however,:sly:though.  Regards,tr1. Visit the granite gorge& northern blog. sometime here at the forum. No pics at this time however though).


----------

